# Crema too weak on the Sage Duo Tem Pro



## coder (May 6, 2017)

Hi guys,

I am Kieran and a new member!

Machine: Sage Duo Temp Pro

Grinder: De'Longhi KG79 Professional Burr Grinder

Coffee: Lavazza Super Crema Coffee Beans MFD 15/03/2017

I am getting a weak thin crema coming out of the machine. I haven't measured how much I am putting in but I have followed the razor mark. The extraction takes about 20 secs. I have the grinder set on the finest setting and I am tampering etc.

I have read up online it could be the De Longhi KG79 as it isn't fine enough? I am seriously considering taking this back and I am thinking about purchasing the Sage Smart Grinder Pro. The crema is too thin for latte art as well but I made a cappuccino with the picture below. Perhaps it could be the coffee beans?

Can anyone provide tips or suggestions? And if I do purchase the Smart Grinder Pro can anyone be kind enough to provide recommended settings for a decent crema?


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

I have the Sage Duo Temp and Sage Smart grinder so can provide some feedback on that pairing. I'm still learning, only buying this setup a week or so ago so don't take my knowledge as gospel









With the Sage grinder and beans from Horsham Roasters I've settled on grind setting of 11 and this takes approx. 14 seconds to output 18g into the pf. The Duo Temp then produces approx. a 36g shot in around 35 seconds and that has a very solid crema. A grind of less than setting 8 chokes the machine.

To me the grinder is good and very very easy to use. Output is a little clumpy to be honest but I think you will need to pay a lot more, or buy secondhand commercial, to improve.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Change the coffee and the grinder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And get a pair of scales


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Many, many moons ago (oh god it was so long ago!) I tried it get a K79 to grind fine enough for espresso by modding it. It eventually did grind fine enough but the consistancy was so far out of whack it was a waste of time and effort. Do yourself a favour and get rid of the K79. ANYTHING would be an improvement!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

It's the grinder. Earlier this week I was using the same grinder...no crema at all and made my beans taste terrible.

I upgraded to one of those £10 hand burr grinders from Amazon and suddenly the shot tasted nice with a ton of crema.... 100x nicer.

For the sake of £10 it's worth it just to rule out your grinder!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Firlar-Premium-Grinder-Stainless-Adjustable/dp/B01G1MT862/


----------



## BigAndy (Jun 27, 2017)

My understanding (although I'm still near the bottom of the learning curve so may be wrong) is that crema is generally an indicator of how fresh your beans are. If the bag has been open for a while or hasn't been stored in an air tight environment you will lose crema.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Either return the grinder if possible or otherwise mod it to produce a finer grind but it is very inconsistent so I only use mines for the occassional random grind for Aeropress or pour over if I don't want to change setting of my other grinder.

Also get fresher beans.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey there, I had that combo but changed the grinder to a eureka mignon, absolutely amazing grinder.

Coffee EE has so much more flavour


----------

